
Cyberpunk 2077 Gameplay Reveal – 48-minute walkthrough - doener
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjF9GgrY9c0
======
setr
I've started using menu transition speeds as a litmus test for the quality of
a game, based on the idea that no one enjoys a slow menu. A slow menu can
never be _satisfying_ , and at best, is neutral, on a person-by-person basis.
It is never good, because it _interferes_ with the actual operation of playing
the game, and cannot even be claimed for immersive benefit (menus are
inherently immersion disrupting).

At most, it can only be accepted for the first time its ever dealt with (which
is why they're employed. For that _first_ usage). Any game that has slow menus
despite this more than likely either features a primary designer who does not
care that much about playing the game (more likely _proud_ of the graphics and
cinematics they can employ) or someone simply incompetent.

This game has slow menus.

It might be CD Projekt, but my hopes are not high.

Even worse, _everything_ is slow, but I'm hoping thats just because its a
demo. But that they're more interested in showing off the _world_ and the
_graphics_ than your actual interaction with it further implies that they're
more interested in showcasing than actually playing.

~~~
pragmatick
I agree that slow menus are horrible but there are a lot of good or at least
very popular games that have slow or even allaround terrible menus.

It's a problem I wish more people would write about in reviews and designers
would think of but I wouldn't go as far as saying the speed of a menu is an
indicator of the overall quality of a game.

~~~
setr
Its a hueristic so its expected to fail, but obviously I’d argue most good
games do have ignorable if not good menu transitions. But regardless, I think
I would’ve better described it as targetting how much power the aesthetics
designer had versus the gameplay designer (this is an inherit conflict:
aesthetics wants control and a limited set of interactions, so that they can
each be _designed_ to fit the aesthetic best, while gameplay calls for an
expansive/free set of interactions, so the player can explore the world and
mechanics). Menus seem to be one of the first to go, as soon as aesthetics
become important.

As an example, monster hunter world has substantially slower menus than its
predecessors. Its also clearly very excited about its new graphics (as it has
every right to be, this is the first in the series in over a decade to have a
_real_ hardware upgrade; it started from the ps1 to ps2, and from there it was
all handhelds and one on the wii), with fancy cutscenes, scripted monster
interactions, and big fancy _finisher_ moves. In most fashions, the gameplay
survived fine, but there are clear regressions, like the game does the map
exploration _for you_ , because of the difficulty of parsing the environment
(a result of making it _lush_ , thanks to having an actual graphics card), an
annoyingly large and maze-y town using an auto-travel bandaid (because it
looks better than the previous smaller towns).

The game is still _good_ but notably along with all the regressions in favor
of graphics was the menu transition speed. The graphics designer clearly had a
bigger say in this game than in the previous titles.

------
currymj
The brief portrayal of "jacking in" to cyberspace isn't as weird and
psychedelic as it ought to be, but it's better (better = more like the
descriptions in Neuromancer) than in any other game I've seen.

Everything is still made of giant glowing cubes, but at least there's visual
effects so it jumps around and looks kind of like an image would if it were
inserted directly into your mind's eye. "Like city lights, receding..."

This is a weird pet peeve of mine. I'm really glad to see somebody actually
appears to share my taste, and I hope in the final game it's even more
interesting.

~~~
SergeyDruid
Maybe the "cubes" system will be used in the "hacking" mode? They did not show
that in the demo because the character lacked the skills

------
SergeyDruid
At 12:40 I was blown away by the people on the streets

------
mancerayder
What's the release date for this game? Or at least the ETA for when they'll be
able to provide an ETA?

I just hope I can get a glimpse of it first-hand before 2077.

~~~
SergeyDruid
On the official reddit community people hope a late 2019 / early 2020 release

